# Vogelfutterrezept(e)



## Annett (19. Dez. 2010)

Hallo.

Da ich es vor einigen Tagen schon versprochen habe, hier ein Rezept zum Fettfutter selbst machen. 

Irgendwann hab ich es mal im Internet gelesen, das Blatt Papier mit meinen Notizen ist im Moment aber nicht auffindbar. 

Daher hier aus dem Kopf. 
Man nehme:

2 Würfel Kokosfett (2x 250g) mit wenig Hitze in einem großen Topf (sehr groß!) schmelzen.
250 g Erdnussbruch
250 g Weizenkleie
250 g Haselnüsse
250 g Rosinen
250 g Winterstreufutter oder andere Sämereien 

alles einrühren.

Dazu
500 g Magerquark
5-6 Eier (hart kochen, sehr klein schneiden, Schalen auch ganz klein brechen)
Alles dazu geben und gut umrühren. 

Wenn die Masse danach noch nicht dick genug ist, einfach weitere Zutaten einrühren.

Zum Schluß die Masse in ein oder zwei Schüsseln füllen, erkalten lassen und den gefiederten Freunden im Garten präsentieren.


 

 


Da ich dieser Tage Nachschub produzieren muss (die zwei Schüsseln hielten gerade mal 2 Wochen + täglich um die 500 g Sonnenblumenkerne und andere Sachen), werde ich nochmal genauer auf die verwendeten Mengen achten und im Zweifelsfall das Rezept hier korrigieren.


----------



## Inken (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Super, danke Annett! 

Das wird nachgekocht!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*



Annett schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich es mal im Internet gelesen, das Blatt Papier mit meinen Notizen ist im Moment aber nicht auffindbar.


 

Hallo Annnett,
könnte es vielleicht sein, dass wir Deinen *Notizzettel* wiedergefunden haben ???


----------



## Annett (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Hallo C&L.

Ja, das dürfte besagtes Original sein. 
Danke.

Man kann aber die Zutaten variieren, wie man lustig ist. Ich hatte zuletzt z.B. einfach keine Weizenkleie bekommen, also wurde diese durch etwas anderes ersetzt.
Die ganzen Haselnüsse verschwinden übrigens auch.... vermute mal, dass da die 3 bis 5 Eichelhäher nicht ganz unschuldig sind. 

Ich suche ja noch eine günstige Eiweißquelle für Rotkehlchen und Co. ... 
Neben den Eiern und Quark ist da nicht viel drin.


----------



## Inken (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Moin!

Wir haben gestern Vogelfutter "gekocht"! 

Für alle, die es auch versuchen wollen: verjagt euch nicht, wie viel am Ende dabei heraus kommt!
Der Bräter war voll:
 

Zum Schluss ergab die Menge bei mir drei 700.0-Schüsseln und zwei 1-Liter-Pötte:
 

Nach anfänglichem Zögern (watt de Buer nich kennt, dat freit he nich..  ) haben sie es aber gut angenommen! 
   
Sogar den Katzenviechern scheint es zu schmecken..


----------



## Annett (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Hallo.

Wie sieht es aus... "kocht" Ihr wieder für die gefiederten Freunde?

Ich habe gerade wieder eine Schüssel frisch zusammengerührt - jedoch alle Zutaten um 50% reduziert. 
Wenn die Schüsseln zu lange stehen, wird der Inhalt leider schlecht. 

Heute morgen haben sich ca. 50 Spatzen + ein paar Grün- und Buchfinken, Meisen und 3 Amseln um das Futter geschlagen... 
Eichelhäher habe ich bisher keine gesichtet. Dafür kommen nun auch regelmäßig ein paar Ringeltauben vorbei um sich am ausgelegten Weizen satt zu fressen.


----------



## laolamia (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

gekocht hab ich noch nicht....werd ich mal nachholen
ich legzusaetzlich noch apfelstuecken in den garten- bei minus 10 frieren die leider schnell-die amseln freuen sich drueber- wallnuesse hau ich einmal mit dem hammer an und verstreue sie im garten...beim ersten maehen kracht das gewaltig


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Hallo,
wir haben nicht gekocht sondern gekauft
Trotzdem ist an der Futterstelle der Teufel los
Sogar Kleiber sind zu Besuch


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

Hallo Lao.

Ich leg die mürben Äpfel immer im Ganzen raus - die Amseln hacken sie dann auf und fressen das Innere.
Eigentlich hatte ich für den Zweck noch Äpfel vom Straßenrand aufgelesen und gelagert. Blöderweise liegen die im Vorratsraum neben dem Pferdestall und sind steinhart gefroren. Vorhin konnte ich einen kurzen Pickversuch einer Amsel beobachten. Sie gab sofort wieder auf...

@Christian
Kaufen kann auch günstiger sein... Nur weiß man nie so genau, was eingemischt wurde. Bei der oben eingestellten Mischung kommen auch die Weichfutterfresser ein wenig auf ihre Kosten und auf ihren Eiweissbedarf. 
Leider kann sich unser einziges Rotkehlchen nur selten bis in die Schüssel vorkämpfen. 


So viele Spatzen wie dieses Jahr hatten wir noch nie an der Futterstelle. Standen die nicht auf der Roten Liste?


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vogelfutterrezept(e)*

habs jetzt auch gekocht- war ja einfacher als gedacht
danke fuers rezept


----------

